# Bella's Ears



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok so Bella is 5 1/2 months old and her ears are still floppy like lab floppy lol. They did go up for 1 day when she was about 14 wks old and have just decided to hang around since then lol. She does tend to pin them back when she is excited or playing or alert so Im thinking that might have something to do with it. There has been a few times when she 1st woke up she would lift her head and 1 of her ears would be tepee position but as soon as she hears a noise or anything she pins them down and back so its gone lol. Should I start trying things now or wait. We give her plenty of chew things we were told that can help but its not really helping her. Thanks


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

When I got My Bella her ears were half floped. The day I picked her up they were fully up but the tips flap when she ran still do. I dunno if they will firm up or not but there up so I think your Bella still has time for hers to stand up too.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Check with your breeder. At 5.5 months your pup might need some taping to help encourage her ears to stand. Some pups get so used to the ears down that they actually need to be taught to accept the "wierd feeling" when the ears try to come up, and then they flatten them down against their heads intentionally. Ears that have thicker or taller pinnas take longer to stand. The longer you wait, the more of a struggle you will have getting those ears to stand.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I didn't get her from a breeder she was a semi rescue, the lady that had her had dobermans that would not share food with her and she didn't want a dog she had to feed separate so she gave her to a local trainer and that's where I got her from lol. And ya she keeps them pinned back against her head 95% of the time lol. Thanks for reply


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

This is what I mean by pin back.










Heres another pic of her cant see her ears lol.










This was at 12 wks the 1 day her ears did stand up lol


















They stayed up 1 day  lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd start taping if I were you. Here's a good website explaining what to do.

Leerburg | Taping German Shepherds Ears


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I too would tape them.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks I will try that.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Well I did it by myself and she didn't like it lol.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

hi my pup is 5 1/2 month one ear stands one does not.They were both up a 4 months for a few days then he started teething.They have been taped for three days i got my info from that leeburg site you suggested.he also talks about giving a calcium pill and vitamin how much calcium do i give if any??

Thanks


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I would not give a calcuim pill. Try knox gelatin. Look it up here on the forum. I tried that and tear mendor.


----------

